
Your startup is probably not very important. Do you act like it is? - codybmusser
https://medium.com/startup-grind/your-startup-is-probably-not-very-important-do-you-act-like-it-is-2cc31a48e49a#.8m84dzb7x
======
fiatjaf
Thank you for being sane.

~~~
codybmusser
Try my best. Sometimes it is harder than it should be!

